# Why should Travis want us to get paid more?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm gonna play Devil's Advocate here for a second. We all say we should be getting paid more by Uber. But in the small chance that Travis decided to do everything right, would you ever give him credit? Or would you still complain about something and put the blame on Travis?

What would Travis have to do to gain more of your respect? And what does Travis have to gain by treating us better? What would he have to lose? Because if Travis has nothing to gain from paying us better, then why should he?


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Why America trying 20 years and still can not win over the vietnam war? Travis is trying so hard and still can not win over the drivers. Now Travis has 12 billions $ but what if Travis lose 1 billion per year than he will bankcruptcy in 11 years.

Travis must head to a different direction or else he end up like sidecar.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm gonna play Devil's Advocate here for a second. We all say we should be getting paid more by Uber. But in the small chance that Travis decided to do everything right, would you ever give him credit? Or would you still complain about something and put the blame on Travis?
> 
> What would Travis have to do to gain more of your respect? And what does Travis have to gain by treating us better? What would he have to lose? Because if Travis has nothing to gain from paying us better, then why should he?


Until Travis does something right, there's no point in speculating about it.


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

Because if drivers were paid more the service would improve his product would improve. People in my market complain how drivers keep thier cars vs lyft drivers. To me the drivers have no incentive to keep the car clean but ratings and that won't help to long. Thier focus is to innovate yes I understand that race to self driving cars is amazing but his whole buisness model will be shit if we all wake up and say **** this shit I'm only driving for lyft or not driving at all.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I'm gonna play Devil's Advocate here for a second. We all say we should be getting paid more by Uber. But in the small chance that Travis decided to do everything right, would you ever give him credit? Or would you still complain about something and put the blame on Travis?
> 
> What would Travis have to do to gain more of your respect? And what does Travis have to gain by treating us better? What would he have to lose? Because if Travis has nothing to gain from paying us better, then why should he?


Because 96% of drivers quit after a year. This is just starting to take hold. He has the people who want to drive. If he loses them he will be scraping the bottom of the barrel for drivers


----------



## chief_broom (Apr 10, 2017)

In spite of all our complaining about pay (and the minimum fare is a joke), the ultimate reason the pay stays low is because the supply of active drivers is so high. Uber has an effective model in place that utilizes market forces to accurately reflect the actual value of a given ride at any given time. 

It isn't a perfect system because for one thing it keeps the driver in the dark regarding what exact service they are offering to each individual pax. So drivers aren't able to make as fully informed decisions as pax's are in order to serve their own individual interests. 

Has any union such as the Teamsters ever talked about or tried to unionize any markets? As long as Uber has a big enough pool of drivers to choose from minimum fares and "regular" rates will be the norm. 

What Uber should do is remove the minimum fare completely, give drivers the complete picture regarding interested pax's and their destinations, and then allow the market itself (pax's and drivers) to dictate whatever rates all parties would be willing to provide and accept each other's business.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

chief_broom said:


> In spite of all our complaining about pay (and the minimum fare is a joke), the ultimate reason the pay stays low is because the supply of active drivers is so high. Uber has an effective model in place that utilizes market forces to accurately reflect the actual value of a given ride at any given time.
> 
> It isn't a perfect system because for one thing it keeps the driver in the dark regarding what exact service they are offering to each individual pax. So drivers aren't able to make as fully informed decisions as pax's are in order to serve their own individual interests.
> 
> ...


No.. not really no..

I'm just as busy doing uber as I ever was in a taxi. And the total miles driven is also about the same.

The difference in pay between the two in Orlando is just so appalling that it's really mortifying.

and the vast majority of the time i CAN'T cancel a fare i already agreed to do, and i get nothing but a vague location and no actual address before i agree to take the fare.

I'm STILL making more in a taxi after expenses than i make with uber BEFORE factoring in gas./wear and tear.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

chief_broom said:


> In spite of all our complaining about pay (and the minimum fare is a joke), the ultimate reason the pay stays low is because the supply of active drivers is so high. Uber has an effective model in place that utilizes market forces to accurately reflect the actual value of a given ride at any given time.
> 
> It isn't a perfect system because for one thing it keeps the driver in the dark regarding what exact service they are offering to each individual pax. So drivers aren't able to make as fully informed decisions as pax's are in order to serve their own individual interests.
> 
> ...


Uber does not realize it has value in market stronghold and a good product with fast response times and is making less and losing good drivers due to bad payouts. Instead of high surge, where people can pay more than a limo for a short ride. lower the surge amounts so you are not stealing from pax, make it fair and only when there is a lot of demand or a special circumstance and pay a higher per mile and per minute


----------



## Haskel45 (Feb 9, 2017)

The incentive is obviously his business' sustainability, right now being an uber driver is not profitable for the overwhelming majority of drivers.

We're just trading the equity on our cars for temporary revenue, most drivers just do this until them can find a job or business venture that actually pays.

If this trend continues it's only a matter of time before the ponzi scheme collapses.

Travis and uber are WELL aware of this (much more so than ANY of us), but I suppose he's gambling that by the time this business model falls apart self-driving cars will be ready.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If Travis was smart he would pay drivers more because then drivers would not drive for Lyft. Add a tipping feature and drivers will not drive for Lyft. Uber had cornered the market in most places. If he raises the rates Uber earnings go up instantly. Millions a rides a day with happy driver who can get tips and are making more for the company, why would you not?



Haskel45 said:


> The incentive is obviously his business' sustainability, right now being an uber driver is not profitable for the overwhelming majority of drivers.
> 
> We're just trading the equity on our cars for temporary revenue, most drivers just do this until them can find a job or business venture that actually pays.
> 
> ...


The longer he waits on the IPO the more change their is for his business to fall apart.

A self driving car will be a huge expense for the company, they will not be on the road for maybe 10 years, they can only be in one place at a time, where now he had drivers everywhere waiting for fares.

It's gonna take a self driving car the same half an hour to drive the 10 miles we do now for $10. Plus who's to say that GM or Apple won't make a self driving taxi at a loss until Uber is killed out of the market?

The real question should be why won't he raise rates? People are not going back to taxis because he will never raise the rates that high. Plus taxis are only available for a limited amount of people without a long wait He has a great product that he doesn't believe is that valuable.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Why Starbucks and dunkin donut are difference ? They are not the same so we can have a choice. A choice is premium and regular. 
But if Travis copycat Lyft than why the riders have to use Uber ? Travis need to wake up and looking at Microsoft compare to Mac or android compare to iphone .

But in this case pool and line are the same so why do I have to use pool?


----------



## X-Cabbie (Oct 27, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> in the small chance that Travis decided to do everything right, would you ever give him credit?


Of course! WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W


DRider85 said:


> I'm gonna play Devil's Advocate here for a second. We all say we should be getting paid more by Uber. But in the small chance that Travis decided to do everything right, would you ever give him credit? Or would you still complain about something and put the blame on Travis?
> 
> What would Travis have to do to gain more of your respect? And what does Travis have to gain by treating us better? What would he have to lose? Because if Travis has nothing to gain from paying us better, then why should he?


Why shouldn't he.
We are the face of Uber.
It is NOT a happy face.
This is His fault !


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

cos it's the right thing to do. we're not asking to make us millionaires doing this. we're just asking for fair compensation and perhaps some transparency, which shouldn't even need to be asked for to begin with.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm gonna play Devil's Advocate here for a second. We all say we should be getting paid more by Uber. But in the small chance that Travis decided to do everything right, would you ever give him credit? Or would you still complain about something and put the blame on Travis?
> 
> What would Travis have to do to gain more of your respect? And what does Travis have to gain by treating us better? What would he have to lose? Because if Travis has nothing to gain from paying us better, then why should he?


He would solve his driver retention issues


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Because it is the year of the driver!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I'm gonna play Devil's Advocate here for a second. We all say we should be getting paid more by Uber. But in the small chance that Travis decided to do everything right, would you ever give him credit? Or would you still complain about something and put the blame on Travis?
> 
> What would Travis have to do to gain more of your respect? And what does Travis have to gain by treating us better? What would he have to lose? Because if Travis has nothing to gain from paying us better, then why should he?


There is an inherent problem with your proposition.....

Good people don't need to gain something from treating others with respect to motivate them to do it. They treat others with respect because they respect people. Travis will never respect others, he isn't cut from that cloth.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

chief_broom said:


> In spite of all our complaining about pay (and the minimum fare is a joke), the ultimate reason the pay stays low is because the supply of active drivers is so high. Uber has an effective model in place that utilizes market forces to accurately reflect the actual value of a given ride at any given time.
> 
> It isn't a perfect system because for one thing it keeps the driver in the dark regarding what exact service they are offering to each individual pax. So drivers aren't able to make as fully informed decisions as pax's are in order to serve their own individual interests.
> 
> ...


In an ideal world, yes.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Because if Travis has nothing to gain from paying us better, then why should he?


Does he want to be Dell and Gateway,

or

Apple and HP?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I'm gonna play Devil's Advocate here for a second. We all say we should be getting paid more by Uber. But in the small chance that Travis decided to do everything right, would you ever give him credit? Or would you still complain about something and put the blame on Travis?
> 
> What would Travis have to do to gain more of your respect? And what does Travis have to gain by treating us better? What would he have to lose? Because if Travis has nothing to gain from paying us better, then why should he?


Because Uber is being run as a Ponzi scheme. Only 4 percent of drivers remain after 1 year. Many of these drivers would probably like to continue driving but don't have the money to fix their cars. Uber is only able to offer such low fares because of of investor cash and uniformed new drivers


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I just want to work one night and not have to email customer support to fix a pricing error. Is that too much to ask?

Why would he raise rates? Travis gets all the drivers he needs, at bottom feeder rates with no tips. People know this and still sign up for some reason.

If there was a driver shortage, he would be forced to. Since there are more drivers than demand, he can keep rates low and pass the low rates on to the PAX in an attempt to drive up demand. Raise the PAX price, demand decreases. So as long as the ant army continues to grow, there is no way he raises to rates nor should he.
I wonder if he will continue to cut rates even more until the drivers are to the point of no longer driving. He has to find that minimum rate we are willing to work for. Once he finds that point, then rates will stay there. Never increasing because there are 1000's of people willing to drive and get a weekly check thinking they are making money when they are actually in the hole.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Until Travis does something right, there's no point in speculating about it.


I won't hold my breath.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jbstevens88 said:


> I just want to work one night and not have to email customer support to fix a pricing error. Is that too much to ask?
> 
> Why would he raise rates? Travis gets all the drivers he needs, at bottom feeder rates with no tips. People know this and still sign up for some reason.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU. Somebody gets it!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Because Uber is being run as a Ponzi scheme. Only 4 percent of drivers remain after 1 year. Many of these drivers would probably like to continue driving but don't have the money to fix their cars. Uber is only able to offer such low fares because of of investor cash and uniformed new drivers


There's a problem with your theory, he hasn't paid any of his initial investors yet....


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's a problem with your theory, he hasn't paid any of his initial investors yet....


He doesn't have to he has to fix some things and do the IPO and create instant billionaires. He now has income coming in that should be able to keep the scam going for a while. It's too bad Travis is a moron. It's a good idea, just poorly done and only benefits the pax and Uber.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> W
> Why shouldn't he.
> We are the face of Uber.
> It is NOT a happy face.
> This is His fault !


Is everything is _my fault_ bro? Mind yo buziness partner.










Did anyone know that North Korea uses Uber navigation for its nuclear weapons guidance system?

It's true, when N.K. targets San Diego with a nuclear missile, it will land some where near Slab City CA!

Kim Jong-un is my half cousin! That's where I get my ruthlessness dictatorial style of leadership and my hair style from.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Please tell him to hit Rosecrans.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm gonna play Devil's Advocate here for a second. We all say we should be getting paid more by Uber. But in the small chance that Travis decided to do everything right, would you ever give him credit? Or would you still complain about something and put the blame on Travis?
> 
> What would Travis have to do to gain more of your respect? And what does Travis have to gain by treating us better? What would he have to lose? Because if Travis has nothing to gain from paying us better, then why should he?


Im gonna go ahead and say what others wont say cuz people think its too crazzy but we all deep down you dont get rich on your own as how can we? Look uber in theory should make us all rich we are "independent" and if you smart enough you should know how to make money but its getting harder and harder to make $1000 a week in alot of markets you cant. The longer work you do for uber the less customers you get get.

Also that new app in cali i forget what one now but they tryed getting into the "gig" game but got denied by the state.

So im gonna say a quote katie perry said in an interveiw years ago. "I wouldnt be famous unless i sold my soul to the devil"

Travis dont give a shit about us he got help to become rich.

Travis goes around the world shakeing hands of people high up in authority


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Because it's in his best interest to keep the drivers happy, otherwise, we go domino's! !!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber: the epitome of managerial dooshery


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Is everything is _my fault_ bro? Mind yo buziness partner.
> 
> View attachment 117977
> 
> ...


what makes you think san diego would be the primary target? no disrespect to san diego, it's a lovely city, but hitting silicon valley/SF where companies like uber, apple, facebook and google among others have a substantial presence or los angeles, and entertainment capital, would create more headlines. no one's gonna cry over a big zoo or nice beaches.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Uber: the epitome of managerial dooshery


Hey, does anyone like a back seat driver? Especially when it is an Uber passenger, no?

Well, I especially don't like back seat Travises. Second guessing my dooshery and what not.

I minored in Dooshery at U Cal Los Angeles.

This song is for all the back seat Travises.






*
Mind Yo Bizness!







*

Such a Travisty.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Driver turnover is too high. Eventually people are going to stop rushing to sign up and then that 4% retention rate of driver after 1 year will actually be a detriment.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> Because it is the year of the driver!


That didn't last very long,did it ?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> He doesn't have to he has to fix some things and do the IPO and create instant billionaires. He now has income coming in that should be able to keep the scam going for a while. It's too bad Travis is a moron. It's a good idea, just poorly done and only benefits the pax and Uber.


It's probobly too late, everytime we turn around this it's more bad news. There's also too many high dollar lawsuits pending.

Personally i think uber is going to be a bigger shock than Enron when it flops


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm gonna play Devil's Advocate here for a second. We all say we should be getting paid more by Uber. But in the small chance that Travis decided to do everything right, would you ever give him credit? Or would you still complain about something and put the blame on Travis?
> 
> What would Travis have to do to gain more of your respect? And what does Travis have to gain by treating us better? What would he have to lose? Because if Travis has nothing to gain from paying us better, then why should he?


Why? Because at this rate of pay Uber is losing BILLIONS! If Uber increased the pay per mile they also increase their profit on every ride. Uber has already lost over 6 BILLION dollars and they continue to lose around $100 million per month. You can't make that up with volume or anything else. You have a flawed business plan that can be fixed if you can get rid of Travis and get a businessman in place to take the reigns.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

X-Cabbie said:


> Of course! WTF is wrong with you?


This particular OP likes to stir things up. He knows very well that Travis has nothing but disdain for drivers. That's not going to change.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I really want to punch Travis in the face. He combs his hair forward. That's proof he's a dbag.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I really want to punch Travis in the face. He combs his hair forward. That's proof he's a dbag.


FYI, I use a lambs wool brush to style my hair.

_*Combing is so proletarian.*_


----------



## Capt.Uber (Jan 11, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I'm gonna play Devil's Advocate here for a second. We all say we should be getting paid more by Uber. But in the small chance that Travis decided to do everything right, would you ever give him credit? Or would you still complain about something and put the blame on Travis?
> 
> What would Travis have to do to gain more of your respect? And what does Travis have to gain by treating us better? What would he have to lose? Because if Travis has nothing to gain from paying us better, then why should he?


Travis in a few points:

1. Truly doesn't see the real value of his product( no longer uses it himself)
2. His pricing structure indicated his position consistently lowering the rates ( they, pax, will come because I lower prices) not because they actually like the service/convenience cleanliness of cars superior driver service, he has lowered prices in many markets that Uber has absolutely no competition in, why? Lack of faith in his product and I repeat, lower the price they will come.
3. Cash grab to put it all into self driving cars( pipe dream imo years and years away if at all). 
4. Thus His apathy towards the drivers.
5. Sucker more and more drivers to get him across the finish line to making self driving cars a reality, then dump the suckers.
Any thoughts of him changing anything towards drivers is a pipe dream, any beneficial change is merely buying time to maintain the suckers he needs to get him across the finish line.

The wasted billions 
Imagine what could have been achieved in the hands of a proper CEO.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> Driver turnover is too high. Eventually people are going to stop rushing to sign up and then that 4% retention rate of driver after 1 year will actually be a detriment.


Uber will have to pay the piper soon. Drivers that have been beating the crap out of their cars for peanuts will be out of the game.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

The Uber partner fee structure should be on a sliding scale. Each year it should drop a few percentage points. Wouldn't you want to reward the partners who drive relatively safe, are professional, and have some clue about customer service and relations?

Bad passengers come and go, but dealing with Uber as a "partner" is frustrating on a good day and adversarially obtuse most all of the time.

I remember getting a message that they wanted me to go into the local office over some semi official false pretext to meet me. Why? So they can get in my way more and look even more like turd spewing sphincter faces.

I got a good sarcastic laugh many times from their contradictory, poorly proofed messages.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

As you do this job, you learn what your doing and


This is going to sound crazy...

You can read the city and know when to stay home and when to get out and drive...


Experience let's you clear more trips faster, puts you in position to get more trips, tells you when to wait and when to move...

It teaches you what pings to accept and what pings to decline...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> If Travis was smart he would pay drivers more because....


We all need to understand that Travis IS smart. Very smart. What we also need to understand is that he's greedy and only looking out for his interests.
He knows he can make a lot more money by raising the rates. But he also was aware that by dropping the rates like crazy, it would generate millions of more rides, and that would get him get what he really wanted. INVESTORS! They invested based on the potential of Uber, not what they were actually making.
Someday rates will go up. Someday....


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Someday rates will go up. Someday....


$3.00 each for 1000 rides is more money for Travis than than $5 each for 300 rides...
(with the same number of miles driven for each ride)

The revenue is 3000 VS 1500

While the driver cost is 3.33 TIMES the cost collectively, they are only getting twice as much in total revenue..

Wheras all uber needs to care about is getting twice the revenue.

Uber's revenue probably IS better by having lower rates. Whereas the drivers it's the opposite.

Now I have a list of possible explanations as to what Trvavis thinks he's doing...
They are NOT mutually exclusive.

1. He doesn't care for the drivers AT ALL, views us as disposable assets with 1000 more waiting to take over when we have had enough.

2. He drank too much of his own Koolaid and actually believes Uber's BS about lower prices mean more earnings..

3. he has absolutely no comprehension of how much an automobile costs to operate

4. The IRS and AAA have been over calculating the cost of operating a vehicle per mile and it's actually closer to 1957 numbers than the current rate.

5. He's trying to create a global taxi monopoly operated by him and him alone, then he's going to jack up the rates.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Us? I didn't know you also ubered?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> We all need to understand that Travis IS smart. Very smart. What we also need to understand is that he's greedy and only looking out for his interests.
> He knows he can make a lot more money by raising the rates. But he also was aware that by dropping the rates like crazy, it would generate millions of more rides, and that would get him get what he really wanted. INVESTORS! They invested based on the potential of Uber, not what they were actually making.
> Someday rates will go up. Someday....


So is this what Travis should do since he's watching out for #1 himself?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> We all need to understand that Travis IS smart. Very smart.


And good looking. Very good looking.

Finally someone pays me a compliment.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> We all need to understand that Travis IS smart. Very smart. What we also need to understand is that he's greedy and only looking out for his interests.
> He knows he can make a lot more money by raising the rates. But he also was aware that by dropping the rates like crazy, it would generate millions of more rides, and that would get him get what he really wanted. INVESTORS! They invested based on the potential of Uber, not what they were actually making.
> Someday rates will go up. Someday....


But how much more can Uber grow right now?


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

Is it too much to ask for a company to not go out of their way to screw over their workforce? They know most drivers are making below minimum wage but they don't care because we have no labor protections and an almost non existent ability to organize in any effective manner. I'm not looking for the guy to become a saint, but d*m how much is enough?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Us? I didn't know you also ubered?


Us, you,

The truth is i could be back on the platform if uber ever started up UberT in Orlando. (which i don't think is a bad idea at all to be honest).

And i was until fairly recently, i was on the platform from a month after uber set up shop until just a few weeks ago. The number of trips i take has been shrinking constantly ever since. It used to be decent to take the best 3 shifts a week in a taxi and work 3-4 hours the other 4 days of the week in uber.

If the rates ever turned around i would probobly be back at it.

Also... in the event of a nationwide or statewide class action suit I would be getting part of it as well.

So yes, and no, not anymore but i'm not saying never.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> And good looking. Very good looking.
> 
> Finally someone pays me a compliment.


You're looks have never been in question



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Also... in the event of a nationwide or statewide class action suit I would be getting part of it as well


Ha! Have you never been part of a class action lawsuit? They're nothing to get excited about.

They have to stop doing what they were doing obviously. Lawyers get rich. We'll all get $35, or something ridiculously low. Because even though it's millions and millions, it has to be divided.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So yes, and no, not anymore but i'm not saying never.


Admit it. Money aside, UBER is so much more fun than taxis. You can't get enough!


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

newboy718 said:


> Because if drivers were paid more the service would improve his product would improve. People in my market complain how drivers keep thier cars vs lyft drivers. To me the drivers have no incentive to keep the car clean but ratings and that won't help to long. Thier focus is to innovate yes I understand that race to self driving cars is amazing but his whole buisness model will be shit if we all wake up and say &%[email protected]!* this shit I'm only driving for lyft or not driving at all.


 Did you ever think about how many drivers would then come on board not to mention the saturation would be ridiculous you wouldn't get any pax


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're looks have never been in question
> 
> Ha! Have you never been part of a class action lawsuit? They're nothing to get excited about.
> 
> ...


There's a LOT of things that are easier in a marked taxi. Big events (such as the pro bowl for instance) it's a heck of a lot easier to find the first person who wants to get into your taxi than Bob at the corner of OBT/33rd st. (when there's a crowd at the corner.

Other advantages are being able to have some projectile vomiting, from both ends, turn the car in at the shop and go home to let someone else clean it up, and having MY car smell like cherry blossoms...

If the money was perfectly equal I would drive a taxi during conventions and other big events. And do uber on the off days.

If uber was better, then i would consider ubering full time.

When i'm earning 50% more in a taxi before counting expenses... Yeah i'm going to do 3-4 12 hour shifts a week and take 3-4 days off


----------

